# Narrow Boat



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

A narrow boat stops after passing through Coxes Lock near Addlestone in Surrey.
Oil on canvas, 16" x 20"


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Wonderful painting @Steve James 

Sometimes when I am on this forum, I dream I can create pieces even half as good as some of you guys do. A painter I am not, but maybe in my next life. :biggrin:


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Leighann

Have you tried oils? looking at your art you clearly have the talent. I'd love to see what you could do.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Steve James said:


> Thanks Leighann
> 
> Have you tried oils? looking at your art you clearly have the talent. I'd love to see what you could do.


I wanted to double like this post!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Outstanding! You've got some real talent!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Really?? I just don't know. My mom used to do tole painting when I was a kid, and she was wonderful at it, but every time I try any type of painting I am just horrible at it. 

What would I paint? I will think about it :wink:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Man oh man that is just outstandingly good, the best I've seen you do, and that's saying something.


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

That's my most recent one, so hopefully I'm still improving. I did this one to try to force myself to use a lot of greens as I normally avoid that colour if at all possible.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

That's really is a beautiful piece.


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Sarah


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Great painting! I love the bright and vibrant colours.


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Suddenlife, at least I managed to stop myself turning the greens to mud, which always seems to be a temptation for me.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

It's beautiful, the colors are so crisp and sharp.


----------

